# yarn substitution chart



## svondo (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been a lurker for about a year, and I have a question. It seems that somewhere I have seen a place where you can enter in a brand and type of yarn, and you will be given other brands that are comparable. Maybe it was on a website where you purchase yarn. I just can not remember. I want to find a comparable yarn to a Cascade yarn called Lana Bambu. Did I just dream this up, or is there really such a site? Can anyone help?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.yarndex.com/

Try this. You need to scroll down a bit to see the subsitutions once you click on "find yarn".


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i've used both of these & have been helpful 2 me

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_weight


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Great link :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh Ravelry has it too... I would look at all of the suggested ones and find one you like the best... I would suggest putting it in your favorites or maybe just book mark this page.... I go by guage and needle size.. plus yardage when I am looking for substitute yarns...


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

back to why knitting books don't do that also they used to do it in them gave one a choice of types of yarn for a pattern sometimes and needles sizes also. most are just flyers with patterns sometimes i used to pick them up but found they just were not satisfactory to use.


----------



## svondo (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for all the good suggestions!


----------



## Lllamamom (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm trying to find a chart that says "if you take 2 strands of fingering, you get worsted" and such. Is there such a thing?


----------



## Faith Palmer (Apr 30, 2014)

I love yarndex.com but for the past two weeks when I go there it says that the service is unavailable. Has the address been changed or does anyone know how to get in. This happens on several different computers so it is not just a computer problem. Please help. Thank you


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

Faith Palmer said:


> I love yarndex.com but for the past two weeks when I go there it says that the service is unavailable. Has the address been changed or does anyone know how to get in. This happens on several different computers so it is not just a computer problem. Please help. Thank you


I just used the link from Linday (see above) and it worked fine. Perhaps there is an error in your link.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

This is an old thread, but I needed to find a yarn substitution site. Yarndex is not working, but Yarnsub.com is great!


----------

